# Empfehlung für LED Lüfter



## Sirthegoat (22. September 2017)

*Empfehlung für LED Lüfter*

Hallo zusammen

da ich mir ein neues Gehäuse bestellt habe, mal eins mit Glasscheibe, bin ich auf der Suche nach ein paar 120mm Fans mit weißer Beleuchtung. Persönlich habe ich vorher nur unbeleuchtete gekauft und daher praktisch keine Ahnung was etwas taugt. Hab mich auf Geizhals mal etwas durchgedrückt und bin auf die Fans von Corsair gestoßen, taugen die etwas? Welche Fans sind denn da für Airfow ausgelegt?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## anneglattbach (22. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung für LED Lüfter*

Ich habe die Corsair CO-9050016-RLED und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Tolotos66 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung für LED Lüfter*

Hab ich bei meinem Sohn verbaut und sind wirklich sehr leise: Enermax Vegas LED 120mm 
Gruß T.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung für LED Lüfter*

Danke für die Empfehlungen aber ich frag mal präziser welche von diesen beiden Fans ist eher für Airflow zu empfehlen, gerade beim RGB Fan steht sowohl Air Series und High Pressure??


----------



## Tolotos66 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung für LED Lüfter*

Ich verlinke Dir mal die Enermax: Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm 500-1500 U/min 8 dB(A) schwarz/transparent - Gehäuselüfter
Gruß T.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung für LED Lüfter*

Danke für die Verlinkung aber die Lüfter sind unbeleuchtet oder irre ich mich?


----------



## tobse2056 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung für LED Lüfter*

Falls du bereits ordentlich Lüfter hast, wie wäre es denn mit Phanteks Halos :
120mm
Phanteks Halos RGB LED 120mm Rahmen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Halos Lux RGB LED 120mm Rahmen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

140mm
Phanteks Halos Lux RGB LED 140mm Rahmen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Halos RGB LED 140mm Rahmen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab einen Rahmen davon auf einen eloop montiert und man muss sagen.. echt klasse das Ergebnis

Sind halt RGB, mit passenden Controller oder Mainboard kannst die Farbe selber auswählen. Und der Vorteil ist das du  halt jeden Lüfter dafür  nutzen kannst..wobei weiß schwierig werden könnte auf schwarzen Rotorblättern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KnSN (22. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung fÃ¼r LED LÃ¼fter*



> Tolotos66 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich verlinke Dir mal die Enermax: Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm 500-1500 U/min 8 dB(A) schwarz/transparent - Gehäuselüfter
> ...



Nein! Diese Spezifikation trifft einzig auf den Enermax T.B. Vegas Single White 120 mm [UCTVS12P-W] zu, welcher nicht mehr offiziell in den Umlauf gebracht wird: 
ENERMAX.DE - T.B.Vegas 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQiBv4o3g_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es existiert von dem Enermax T.B. Silence eine Variante mit weiß beleuchteten LEDs, doch produziert wird sie nicht mehr, nachdem sie durch die T.B. Vegas Series verdrängt worden ist. 

_*Das in dem Determinativkompositum stehende "T.B." bedeutet "Twister Bearing"._


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung für LED Lüfter*

Naja was soll ich hab mir jetzt mal 4 von den Corsair Lüftern bestellt kann die ja immer noch umtauschen wenn mir das Ergebnis nicht gefällt. Die Holos sehen auch interessant aus man hat dann aber doppelte Kabelmenge und in dem Gehäuse worin alles verbaut wird ist Platz sowie schon begrenzt. Kann ich eigentlich zwei Lüfter an einen Anschluss am Board hängen sollte doch trotz LED kein Problem sein? Wie siehtn das eigentlich mit den Pumpenanschlüssen beim X370 Prime Pro aus kann man da auch Fans dranhängen und diese Regeln oder sind diese ausschließlich für Pumpen gedacht?


----------



## KnSN (22. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung für LED Lüfter*

Ein Blitzlicht mir aufgegangen ... Der Enermax T.B. Cluster Advance 120 mm [UCCLA12P]: 
ENERMAX.DE - Cluster Advance 
Enermax Twister Cluster Advance, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Dass Du so gezielt nach Lüftern in weißer Farbgebung suchst lässt in mir den Verdacht aufkommen, dass das neue Gehäuse ein "be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 White Edition" ist? 
Leises PC Computer Gehause Case DARK BASE PRO 900 | WHITE EDITION von be quiet!


----------



## Tolotos66 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung für LED Lüfter*

Oder ein InWin 303 "white" 
Gruß T.


----------

